# Cinnamon Sticks, quick Recipe



## kadesma (Jan 9, 2006)

Cade is sometimes inclined to not want to eat at breakfast or is hungry at bed time..I've found he loves this and every so often I make it as a treat for him and Ethan after lunch and before dinner, kind of a mid-afternoon snack.. they love to roll the sticks in the sugar and cinnamon Messy yes, fun and the reward of several big hugs and kisses..Hey let's make sticks 

1-c. sugar (splenda could be used)
1/4-c.cinnamon
1-loaf white bread, unsliced ( I get a whole loaf, make into sticks and freeze what I don't use for another time)
1-c.melted butter
Combine sugar and cinnamon. Trim off crusts and then, cut bread into 1-in. thick slices. Cut each slice into 4 sticks. Dip in butter roll in sugar mix. Place on foil lined sheet. Bake about 15 min at 400 or til crisp and golden brown.
Makes 2-3 doz.

enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Jan 9, 2006)

Nothing wrong with messy.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 9, 2006)

No, nothing at all. These two little guys just love standing on chairs and helping their Ma   And I love having them there.

kadesma


----------



## mudbug (Jan 10, 2006)

and what's wrong with serving these as a side instead of rolls?

not a thing!

great idea, cj!


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 10, 2006)

I bet those would be just lovely along side a big mug of hot cocoa or even apple cider


----------



## chefgirlardee (Jan 10, 2006)

Mmm...sounds delicious.  I love cinnamon!  Thanks Kadesma.


----------



## middie (Jan 10, 2006)

i do that with soft taco shells for my son.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 10, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> and what's wrong with serving these as a side instead of rolls?
> 
> not a thing!
> 
> great idea, cj!


Thanks mudbug   New ideas love them... They would be good with pork chops, and applesauce instead of biscuits for a change..
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jan 10, 2006)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> I bet those would be just lovely along side a big mug of hot cocoa or even apple cider


Jessica,
never thought about apple cider, yummy idea..Thanks 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jan 10, 2006)

chefgirlardee said:
			
		

> Mmm...sounds delicious. I love cinnamon! Thanks Kadesma.


Thanks chefgirladee   Love your name 
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jan 10, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> i do that with soft taco shells for my son.


Middie, I'll have to try that, I bet the kids will love them..Thank you. 

kadesma


----------



## licia (Jan 10, 2006)

I make something similar to this - white bread (day old is better) cut in strips with crusts removed - dipped in condensed milk and rolled in coconut or nuts - then baked at 350 till brown - quick and easy as pie. In fact, easier than pie.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 10, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> I make something similar to this - white bread (day old is better) cut in strips with crusts removed - dipped in condensed milk and rolled in coconut or nuts - then baked at 350 till brown - quick and easy as pie. In fact, easier than pie.


licia,
will give them a try..I love coconut and nuts..Thanks for sharing.

kadesma


----------

